# Trump?s border wall is a monument to his failure



## chubster (Nov 4, 2019)

Donald Trump has failed at many things since becoming president, but none may be more glaring than his failure to build the wall he promised across the entirety of our southern border.

From the outset it was an idea both stupid and malign, but he was committed to it. Yet again and again, he tried to obtain funding for it, only to find that even many Republicans in Congress weren?t interested. He even shut down the government to get it, but failed then, too. 

Trump still claims that some time in the future, Mexico will willingly pay for his wall, which three years after Trump's promise is still unbuilt and unfunded.​*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Chuck!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 5, 2019)

It was a brilliant idea, really.  In fact so brilliant that many many democrats amd republicans alike also wanted a wall. (Before trumps time)

What's changed?  Now trump wants the wall.  And we all know they go against whatever trump wants, even if they also shared the same feeling and idea before.  

Bottum line, they refuse to work with our president and would rather see america fail before trump succeed.

Sad really, that it has come to this.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 5, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> It was a brilliant idea, really.  In fact so brilliant that many many democrats amd republicans alike also wanted a wall. (Before trumps time)
> 
> What's changed?  Now trump wants the wall.  And we all know they go against whatever trump wants, even if they also shared the same feeling and idea before.
> 
> ...



So true.. I have to hand it to Trump, he is one tough SOB! Even with the daily, even hourly lies and attacks he gets more good done than Obama, Bush, Bush and Clinton ever did. And the wall? Well it is getting built, not as fast as I would like, but considering what he has had to deal with, he has done one hella job!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2019)

https://youtu.be/swtDFqaXy6Y

https://youtu.be/GtJ4x1ycsPk


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Trump derangement syndrome is real chubster, fight against it.


FUN facts! recent polls at a trump rally (17K people) show 27% are registered democrats, out of those 27% 20% were black... sounds like some people are opening their eyes and I for one am pleased to see that TDS can be overcome by simple logic, don?t stay brainwashed forever.


https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-...ber-democrats-showing-trump-rallies-stunning/


----------



## chubster (Nov 5, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Trump derangement syndrome is real chubster, fight against it.
> 
> 
> FUN facts! recent polls at a trump rally (17K people) show 27% are registered democrats, out of those 27% 20% were black... sounds like some people are opening their eyes and I for one am pleased to see that TDS can be overcome by simple logic, don?t stay brainwashed forever.
> ...



Posting false information from a known 'right-wing site' is just more fake news, Redstate is owned by Salem Media Group, a conservative media company, they were against Trump until he got elected, then changed their tune, now like all right wingers they support his every word, righties are so easily bought off...  always 'party before country' with trumpers?  sad ..


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 5, 2019)

I love President Trump.

He's the only person I have ever voted for and probably ever will.

As an Independent voter, I am disgusted overall by the 2 party system in general.  He will win 2020 with ease and half of the dems, fbi and cia are going to prison...


----------



## chubster (Nov 6, 2019)

WesleyInman said:


> I love President Trump.
> 
> He's the only person I have ever voted for and probably ever will.
> 
> As an Independent voter, I am disgusted overall by the 2 party system in general.  He will win 2020 with ease and half of the dems, fbi and cia are going to prison...



if you have only voted for trump, as you just wrote, how can you be Independent ??     trump is posing as a republican, and he's the only person you ever voted for.. can you see the problem with your claim of being Independent  ??     most likely not, most 'defenders of trump' are not big on thinking..    so you state that half the dems , FBI & CIA are going to prison,,,     ,,  oh yeah !!    and Obama is coming for your guns....    ..   why are 'righties' so gullible ??     #sad


----------



## Anabolik2k (Nov 6, 2019)

Chuck the Cuck is back... Yeah, no walls, open borders, abolish ICE, things a brain-dead libtard believe. Lets invite in all the killers...

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/mexico-deploys-forces-reports-deadly-ambush-americans-n1076361[/FONT]


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 6, 2019)

Trump2020!!


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Chuck never gives up -lol- Trump will win the next election no problem -OD


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

You notice everyone that's Trump supporter has a Queen's lay off chubster fags!Fuck Trump

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Chuck the Cuck is back... Yeah, no walls, open borders, abolish ICE, things a brain-dead libtard believe. Lets invite in all the killers...
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/mexico-deploys-forces-reports-deadly-ambush-americans-n1076361[/FONT]


As I see it Jackass the only killers I see are white No Hispanics, I forget who did the last mass killing?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Chuck the Cuck is back... Yeah, no walls, open borders, abolish ICE, things a brain-dead libtard believe. Lets invite in all the killers...
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/mexico-deploys-forces-reports-deadly-ambush-americans-n1076361[/FONT]


No walls like you?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## chubster (Nov 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You notice everyone that's Trump supporter has a Queen's lay off chubster fags!Fuck Trump
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I can't even PM someone here anymore, so I might split for a while...   Rob shut me down at asf... trumpsters cannot accept any opinion that is not 'trump approved',, by the way , when I posted at asf my post was not approved,,  it's unreal, it's some totalitarian bullshit but my x-pals here accept it #sad   it's all rob's mods protecting him and no more members..   good luck savage..   this is a charley approved message !!!!


----------



## Gibbs1 (Nov 10, 2019)

chubster said:


> I can't even PM someone here anymore, so I might split for a while...   Rob shut me down at asf... trumpsters cannot accept any opinion that is not 'trump approved',, by the way , when I posted at asf my post was not approved,,  it's unreal, it's some totalitarian bullshit but my x-pals here accept it #sad   it's all rob's mods protecting him and no more members..   good luck savage..   this is a charley approved message !!!!


I will listen to others opinions and challenge them. It's how a foundation of beliefs can be built. If you cannot handle diverse opinions, then your opinion or how you came to it was built on sand. I enjoy being challenged and having to back up claims. It ensures my opinion is built on stone or I tear it down. You were missed! Hell, even I missed seeing your misguided posts.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 11, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> As I see it Jackass the only killers I see are white No Hispanics, I forget who did the last mass killing?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Would this be considered a mass killing? 
I believe this is the most recent.  
https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/relatives-us-citizens-killed-north-mexico-66755838


----------

